# mw2, xb360 tonight



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone up for a DW clan battle? add me if you're up for a go. drosc78
i'll be on about 8.30ish. hardcore if ok with everyone.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

dont think ive played Hardcore yet but if i remember ill be on :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Clan tag - DWUK

I'll be on i'll add you dude when i go on


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Is that the official Clan tag?


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

My name on xbox live is vwg609y - feel free to add me


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

ill be on  "skillz Tom" havnt played for few days  excited already  going on now !


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Hardcore is basically just 'See how many kills I can get hiding behind objects' mode so I'm out. I've not played it for ages but HC really pisses me off!


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I've added all I can so add me ready 4 hc or normal


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Play normal dudes - HC is full of campers - im on now


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm On free for alljoinme! Game tag above


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Tom_the_great said:


> I'm On free for alljoinme! Game tag above


:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

sorry about that Tom lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Where is the DW massive?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Tom are you Skillz Tom? AndyGTa97 here

Got fed up of the connection dropping out


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Where is the DW massive?


I havnt a clue how playing with mates works, i just stayed there till the party closed  guess there werent enough of us


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Just put DWUK as your clan tag and join a lobby then one of us searches for a game and we are in.

I played a couple of games with Tom but he lagged out i think.

Tomorrow i will be back on :thumb:


----------



## Tom_the_great (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys i did add everyone i could ! and try to get us in a lobby but bloody family were on the internet too and i lagged out few times  did have a few good games with some on here will try set up game tonight 8:30 Sharp i will add people or people can join the game  TDM will be the game of choice as i think it is most peoples fav ...


Thanks Tom "skillz Tom"

Working late! will join when get in ! if anyone is on late enough!


----------

